

Unix Terminals: Surviving the Encoding Hell - gopher
http://benjamin-schweizer.de/unix-terminals-surviving-the-encoding-hell.html

======
juvenn
The font face is beautiful: Universalis Std

[http://benjamin-schweizer.de/wordpress/wp-
content/themes/bla...](http://benjamin-schweizer.de/wordpress/wp-
content/themes/black/style.css)

